# Pre-weekend pump up! If this don't get you jacked.....



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.nfl.com/videos?videoId=09000d5d80dc0880

Paul Allen is due for a raise under any cirumstances. Don't know if I'm just being bias, but he easily has to be one of the best voices in sports. Jake Kulland is right up there also. :lol: (Okay, now I'm being a bit over-biased, but he is indeed the shiz!)

Sunday can't come soon enough!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice!!! Cant wait for Sunday.. :beer:


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Who wants to spend time inside watching the Vikings choke, when you can spend that time hunting the last weekend of the season?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I can't belive the PA hasn't been snatched up by a large market affiliate. He is a great voice. Kinda reminds me of the guy that used to do Wolves games and now does them on the national networks. He coined the phrase Big Ticket for KG!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

JBB said:


> Who wants to spend time inside watching the Vikings choke, when you can spend that time hunting the last weekend of the season?


You should have had some great times hunting this year then.....Pukes choked the whole season.That's 4 months.Especially that QB of yours.....0-8 on final drives for a win.So you didn't watch many Puker games then? dd:

Of course now they have the number 9 pick in the draft in April.Way to go Pukes.Draft another plow horse like AJ Hawk. :beer:


----------

